# Mediciones en sistema trifásico 230V (Posible fase a tierra)



## alexus (Abr 18, 2013)

Buenas noches a todos!

Desde ya gracias por visitar mi tema, hacia mucho tiempo que no participaba por estos lados.

Usando el buscador encontre este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/problema-entre-fase-tierra-38438/, pero tiene ya un tiempo de inactividad, por lo cual decidi crear uno nuevo.

El problema, como lo mencione en el titulo es el siguiente:

Se trata de una instalacion a la cual le realizo mantenimiento (la mayoria de las veces correctivo) en la cual desde hace unos dias, ha comenzado a saltar el interruptor diferencial de una de las secciones. Se sospechaba de una pequeña bomba de agua (monofasica, 0,5 Amper) que quizas por casualidad, cuando la encendian saltaba el anteriormente mencionado interruptor diferencial.

No poseo un megohmetro, por lo que las mediciones que pude hacer valiendome de un multimetro y una pinza amperimetrica fueron bascias.

Como les comente mas arriba, esta instalacion es de 230V trifasicos.

Pero, resulta, que midiendo entre R y S, respecto a tierra, tambien obtengo 230V, no asi con T, la cual me entrega una lectura de 0v.

Y ahi mi duda, que es lo que esta sucediendo? Ya que no es la primera vez que me encuentro con algo asi, pero si es la primera vez que hay un interruptor defierencial involucrado.

Aclaro que soy electricista de profesion, y me dedico a ello.

Agradezco puedan ayudarme, ya que no se me ocurre por donde encarar otra revision.

Un abrazo!


----------



## opamp (Abr 18, 2013)

alexus , derrepente se trata de un sistema trifásico conocido como DELTA ABIERTO ( forman como una "V" ) se hace para ahorrar costos ya que utiliza sólo dos trafos monófasicos en DELTA de la trifásica, faltandole el tercero.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 18, 2013)

o tu sistema es bifasico o te falta una fase, que tension hay entre R y S?


----------



## alexus (Abr 19, 2013)

Buenas tardes a ambos y gracias por responder!

*OPAMP:* No estoy seguro de que sea asi el tipo de suministro, al menos es la primera vez que oigo nombrar ese tipo de configuracion.

*CAPITANP:* El suministro es trifásico 230V, y por lo tanto, entre R, S y T, hay 220 (y algo...) de volts.


----------



## opamp (Abr 19, 2013)

Por estos lares, la trifásica es DELTA y en muchos lugares en lugar de emplear un trafo trifásico, colocan sólo dos monofásicos de 230Vac ; por ejemplo : R-T( 230Vac) y S-T(230Vac) de tal manera que si mides entre R-S tienes también 230Vac , el problema es que es muy fácil que se desbalencee la fase R-S al no tener trafo que cierre el DELTA, es sólo para abaratar costos a costas de una mala calidad de la energía.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 19, 2013)

Oye, si sos electricista debes saber como se usa la electricidad pública en Uruguay. Aquí en Argentina es de 380 V entre fases y 220 V entre fase y neutro (tierra). Antiguamente había una anarquía bárbara, había de 380, de 220, de 110 y hasta continua, en muchos casos conviviendo en la misma ciudad, como pasaba en las grandes ciudades.
Se me hace que ustedes deben tener el mismo sistema que el nuestro. Así que deberías medir como te digo al principio. Si no es así, es que tienes problemas con alguna fase o con la toma de tierra.
En realidad sería todo como conexión en estrella. Pero los motores  usan generalmente la conexión en delta, es decir no tienen en cuenta la toma central de tierra.
No estando allí y comprobar in situ el problema, se hace difícil estudiarlo. Pero se me ocurre que midiendo con un simple tester encontrarás la solución. Porque mas que medir entre fases y contra tierra, no te queda otra. Un meghómetro solo te serviría para medir aislación, por lo que el tester es suficiente para mi humilde criterio, Solo que hay que estar "hermanado" con el tester en su conocimiento. Te deseo mucha suerte.


----------



## alexus (Abr 19, 2013)

Hola! Gracias por tu respuesta, te comento aqui tenemos sistemas de 230v y 400v en trifasica.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 19, 2013)

alexus dijo:


> Se trata de una instalacion a la cual le realizo mantenimiento (la mayoria de las veces correctivo) en la cual desde hace unos dias, ha comenzado a saltar el interruptor diferencial de una de las secciones. Se sospechaba de una pequeña bomba de agua (monofasica, 0,5 Amper) que quizas por casualidad, cuando la encendian saltaba el anteriormente mencionado interruptor diferencial.
> 
> No poseo un megohmetro, por lo que las mediciones que pude hacer valiendome de un multimetro y una pinza amperimetrica fueron bascias.
> 
> ...


 
1-- olvidate de la alimentacion , que por primera vez hayas medido eso y te asombre no quire decir nada NADA .
si las cosas trifasicas andan como siempre y las cosas monofasicas andan como siempre entonces no culpes a la alimentacion.
asi sera.
2 vivos y un neutro o como quieras llamarlo.

ahora bien, ya dejando de lado la "distraccion" volvemos al asunto :

te salta un disyuntor  ??  es una fuga.
solo de vez en cuando ?? 
fuga erratica ..

REMANGATE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexus (Abr 20, 2013)

*Fernandob:* gracias por tu respuesta!

Entendiste mal, ya he tenido casos similares, pero es *el primero que involucra un diferencial*. No recordaba bien que se alimentaba desde ese tablero, pero entre mis apuntes encontre la memoria descriptiva, la unica carga trifasica es una caldereta, que no ha acusado problema.

Prefiero 1000 a 1, de que algo no ande desde el vamos, a que la falla  sea intermitente!!  ja ja


----------



## Scooter (Abr 20, 2013)

Si, los fallos intermitentes son difíciles de encontrar.
Me suena que esa instalación es una forma barata de suministrar una línea de 230 con un transformador de 400; te mandan dos fases y el neutro y listo.
Quitando de lo poco convencional del sistema no hay mas pegas, supongo que el problema de fugas está "a saber donde". Solo queda seccionar y prueba y error. Sin un megómetro (e incluso con él) es difícil encontrar las fugas.
Solo se me ocurre si puedes que secciones la instalación y pongas varios diferenciales aunque sea provisionalmente y veas cual salta por ir acotando el problema.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2013)

hola : hay mas diferenciales en ese lugar ?? 
salta solo ese de vez en cuando ?? 
que quiere decir ??-................................


disyuntor trifasico o mono ??? 
que maneja ?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 20, 2013)

Parece que hay varios diferenciales.
A ver si algún "listo" ha conectado una carga entre dos secciones; la fase pasa por un diferencial y el retorno por otro. A veces pasa.

Lo único que se me ocurre es seccionar la sección conflictiva e ir descartando partes de la instalación.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2013)

tenes mil cosas, : 
que solo cuando se junta un poco de humendad en algun lado (humedad que ni han visto ) y cuando ese algo quiere arrancar.
o que tal pieza de motor medio deteriorada, cuando se mueve a veces roza y genera fuga en cablñes.
o caño por el piso ......
etc..
etc.......
etc.................

trabajo nomas 

dicen que con paciencia y saliva una vez un elefante y una hormiga localizaron juntos una fuga dificilisima.


----------



## alexus (Abr 24, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> hola : hay mas diferenciales en ese lugar ??
> salta solo ese de vez en cuando ??
> que quiere decir ??-................................
> 
> ...



Hola Fernandob: 

En ese lugar, hay solo un interruptor diferencial TRIFASICO (230v), y lo que alimenta en su mayoria son cargas monofasicas, tomas e iluminacion. Existe solo una carga trifasica qeu como te dije anteriormente, es una caldera.

Desde que abri el tema, hasta hoy, no ha vuelto a saltar.

Otra cosa, hasta ahora es el unico diferencial que he visto en se lugar.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2013)

ah....no ........dejate de adivinar......
si me decis que maneja cargas mono y cargas tri. pues que  CUALQUIER COSA PUEDE SER.
puede ser tranquilamente una carga mono .

es malisimo eso asi.
cuando salta corta  TODO  tomas , iluminacion y caldera.
NO VA .
decile que para empezar compre un par de disyuntores bipolares y ya de una (trabajo = cobrar = $$ = solucion )  vas a colocarselos .
ni dudar, 
ni que hablar.
no solo vas a poder saber mejor que zona esta provocando la fala sino que ademas NO se corta todo .
si no te compra de una 2 o 3 disyuntores  que se vaya a freir churros, (a menos que sea panaderia, si es panaderia mandalo a fregar trapos) .
por que en esto  RATONES no va.

lo primero es eso que te digo:
lo mono con dusyuntores mono .
separa r 

todos ganan


----------



## alexus (Abr 24, 2013)

Exacto! Mas que mago hay que ser...

Desde ya descarto "perder tiempo" en sugerir tal solucion...

(Es una industria cosmetica.)


----------

